# Jon Hyers New DVD Website, and Free How To's coming



## jonhyers (May 28, 2010)

Hello Everyone:

With my webmaster retiring to write Children's Books, I was forced to Learn how to do websites, and in a few months I created this!! HA HA HA http://www.virtualfxvideo.com Which is a shopping carted website for Jon Hyers Visual Effects aka Outrageous Media, and features Visual Effects DVD releases from 2013 forward. Old items are still on www.outrageous-media.com I invite you to check out my new site, and all of the new releases in one place. 

If you own a Store or Webstore, I have information about buying wholesale. Hauntedprops.com and hauntyourhouse.net were among the first web stores to carry my DVDs and www.haunterseffectsdecor.com who also runs the a Christmas site, 
www.christmaseffectsdecor.com 2015 is my 20th year, I intend to keep going, so if you had the desire to add some of these DVDs to your store or webstore. I provide a LOT of support technically, and FX setup wise. NOTE: I don't do SHRINKWRAP it's bad for the Earth and there is no other way of saying it. Only Wholesale Orders placed through MORRIS COSTUMES, come shrink-wrapped, because Morris requires it. 

I have FIVE new DVD releases this year, 2015, which are Giant Spiders, Haunting Portraits, Ghostly Spirits, Spirits in Cemetery, and Haunted Windows Sampler. 

NEW WEBSITE COMING that is going to offer free Tutorials as well as Free Digital Download short clips, of a sampling of my Video Effects, so that you can try some of them, full sized [watermarked-titlemarked], but still be able to project a sequence of clips to get an idea of how they will look in your Window, Wall, Floor etc. 

The first free Tutorial I am putting on this website is probably the most important how to I ever made. PICKING YOUR VIDEO PROJECTORS. More questions about projectors get asked me, than anything else. In 2012 I actually filmed the video, with assistance from MCAD Intern Mike Selle. We spent more than 2 months making this very detailed and informative video, but I never got around to editing it until this year. I expect it to be up by August 1st. Ebay and Amazon for sure, have tons of these WORTHLESS Toy Projectors with 50 lumens and 200 lumens, and far too many people get convinced they can put on a good Halloween show with these $50-100 toys. My video will show you my first hand experience and examples of usage of 1000-4000 lumens projectors, as well as comparisons to 100-300 lumen Toys, and ideas on which projector is the better one to buy. You'll see first hand examples of my obtaining a used $4000 dollar projector for $200, and an $18,000 projector for $275!!! You will learn a lot and enjoy the video. It's done in my Production Studio, real lights, real sound, and is a MUST SEE before you start buying projectors. Info on that when my website goes up.

Thanks a lot, have a great day JON HYERS


----------

